

Steve Jobs and The Value of Saying No - cienrak
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/10/05/steve-jobs-is-dead-has-died-passed-away/

======
cienrak
The crowd applauded this bout of honesty, and Mr. Jobs continued. "You look at
the farm that's been created with all these different animals going in
different directions and it doesn't add up. The total is less than the sum of
the parts. We had to decide: what are the fundamental directions we're going
in?"

With the gauntlet thrown, Mr. Jobs headed into deeper, metaphysical territory.
"The hardest thing is, when you think about focusing, focusing is saying, yes,
no, "he said, walking backwards as his argument changed direction, his hands
splayed out wide. "Focusing is about saying no. Focusing is about saying no,"
he repeated, as scattered applause breaks out.

Jobs was not only reasserting himself, he was setting the stage for the way he
would run the company for the next decade and half. He was articulating the
essential vision, which he returned to again. "Focus is about saying no. And
the result of that focus is going to be some really great products. Where the
total is much greater than the sum of the parts."

------
acqq
The video of Jobs' actual talk:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=u...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=udyy2gQyNso#)

